

 Tools for Lifelong Learners - ypk
http://www.openculture.com/2009/12/10_power_tools_for_lifelong_learners.html

======
Ixiaus
The title of that post was misleading as the post was about _resources_ and
not _tools_ , I'm frustrated by the number of posts out there now that "list"
free learning resources. (there are far better lists out there)

They could have written the post with a different intention and focused on
actual tools for self directed learning that _uses_ the resources (that are
interlinked) listed on that blog.

~~~
microcentury
Do you have any particular resources in mind that you could share?

~~~
Ixiaus
I haven't been able to find many; most of what I use I've had to develop on my
own and extract from the biographies of well known autodidacts.

One of my current projects is to start writing up on my process and the
intellectual tools I've developed for it, but, it is waiting on the completion
of my web app before that gets going...

If you check out my Delicious bookmarks, you can find all of the web related
resources I have and use. <http://delicious.com/ixmatus>

------
Tichy
Seriously? An article amounting to "read more books, watch more movies, listen
to more podcasts" gets 29 votes?

~~~
ronnier
There were some nice gems there such as Yad Vashem and 92nd Street Y. I
encourage everybody to visit Yad Vashem in Jerusalem.

<http://www.youtube.com/user/YadVashem>
<http://www.youtube.com/user/92ndStreetY>

